# ya don't even want ta know



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

took my good friends,Highcap,Bassn and crawfish,to my fishin hole 2day...nuthin but light tackle...storm shads...er imitations....stripers,stripers and more stripers.Crawfish came late and didn't get 1 on....next time.....Bob will provide the pics


Bassn has the fish of the day....38 1/2 inch striped man....lotsa dinks....from 20-24 inches...got our feesh,hung out fer the late comer(Crawfish)...but it waas slim pickins by then...high ta low.....great feeshin...good friends...couldn't ask fer nuthin more.......lemme have more non feeshin weeks so I can continue this fun  

A hint to those who fish the honey hole.....low ta high.....pretty much automatic every cast


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Al, Bob and Crawfish...I posted on the other thread..."gotta love it" thread.

todd


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Catch of the Day*

Had a blast out there and learned how nice it is to have waders, even if they are a little big. First time I have ever stayed dry fishing. Hate walking in them though. Hot...

It was fun to feel that Storm gettin inhaled today. Guess I had a fish every 10-15 minutes while the bite was on.

NO Bluefish at all. Lost a better-un than I kept, but got to see him.

Striper for dinner tomorrow night!

Excellent day.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And the next season begins...

*rubs palms together in glee*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Solo*

*Da Bassn Master...*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Dinner*


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice Job Fella's!    

Wished I could have made it, but going out of town (Tampa) for the next three days and was "Grounded "today!

Dixie


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Bob, thanks for posting the pics...Nice to meet you today, had a blast. Let me know when yall are heading back out again.

todd


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Watch what you post, minimun size for ocean stripers is 28"


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

AL
Yeah, now you come out of hiding. Tried to call you several times last week, I must have a bad number. Good to see some nice fish. 
I can't complain, I got a good supply of jumbo spot in the freezer. Finally got to put the food saver thingy to good use.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Rick C. said:


> Watch what you post, minimun size for ocean stripers is 28"



We would certainly do that.. especially if we were keeping dinks from the Ocean.. which we were not.

Can you say "Chesapeake Bay"?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Rick C
Don't look like the ocean to me.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Kenmefish said:


> Rick C
> Don't look like the ocean to me.


We had the waves turned off for "effect"...

Amazing what these Image Editors Can do...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Baked Stripers*

Cooked up the keepers tonight... little old bay, lemon, garlic butter....

MMMMMMMM good!


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Nice catch*

I bet they were alot of fun on that light stuff. Were they caught at GVB?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*...I know, i got it!!!*

hey fishing for food-
yeah I know for a fact, i can tell by the background, but dang ya'll went a LONG way up thier!!!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing about the background- if that is where I think it is then you guys had a nice little hike.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*When its the only game in town*

ain't that shore fishin is about?Find it and fish it......rather be the leader than a follower.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Finding fish!!*

I would rather walk 2 miles to the fish than 10 ft to the SKUNK.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

They might as well of waded over here to Poquoson  .....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> They might as well of waded over here to Poquoson  .....the R



DON'T TEMPT ME.....   .....made it across to the other side....1nce @ low tide.....nice flounder pockets.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ns4d.....sssshhhhhhhhhhh.........  the R


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

hey, I've waded over to factory piont, but I REALLY messed up, I went a little after 3 on a dead low tide. yeah do the math for when the tide was coming in, and take guess when i got back to gv beach, and i still had to ride my bike ack home... that was the BIGEST mistake i ever made!!! By the way, I did great that day with puppy drum, when i was wading, i fished at the same time, i ended up catching 12 little drum, the biggest being 20in. any of ya'lled tried to go for them? Highcap ,Bassn, crawfish and Nserch4Drum


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

jay said:


> i ended up catching 12 little drum, the biggest being 20in. any of ya'lled tried to go for them? Highcap ,Bassn, crawfish and Nserch4Drum


No .. we were after those zebra lookin feesh.

I could deal with 20' pup... that would be entertaining as well.


----------

